# Forza DLC



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, I downloaded the season pass about a month ago, and just working through downloading all the months DLCs. 

Now when it downloads, it shows the files as being 100+Mb, but says "download complete" after a few seconds! I then get some sort of error about unable to load marketplace data.

No cars from the DLCs show in my garage, but do seam to appear where I can buy cars from within the game.

I'm I right in thinking that if I pay for the DLCs, I should have the cars in my garage? Or have I only played to have them "available" to me, and would still need to spend my "Forza Money" on the cars? (If the latter I can't help but feel robbed)


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Once you pay and download them, they become available for you to buy on the game so no they won't be added to your garage.

Money is easy to make on forza 4.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

What scrim said.

And second that it is easy to make money on 4, I've got triple the amount than I have on 3 and I haven't had it that long lol


----------

